# Agility Practice Tonight



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I had fun at agility practice tonight. It was a pretty challenging course, and I messed p a cross at one point, but even without my help he ran clean.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job Kodi! I love how at the end, he's all....."Give me my treat, NOW!" ha ha

Who was using their clicker, incessantly? It didn't seem like it was you and does Kodi find that at at all distracting? He probably has a better attention span than me! hee hee


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Good job Kodi! I love how at the end, he's all....."Give me my treat, NOW!" ha ha
> 
> Who was using their clicker, incessantly? It didn't seem like it was you and does Kodi find that at at all distracting? He probably has a better attention span than me! hee hee


There is a puppy K class in the other ring at the same time as our class. I am so used to it that I didn't even notice it. Kodi knows very well whether a clicker is in my hand, and for him, or nor. The clickers in the other ring don't affect him at all.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

That's awesome! Got to love the leg bear hug for a treat! What height is Kodi jumping? That looks like 12's to me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

you have such amazing training facilities near you!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! That looks like fun! I would better getting exercise for sure! Kodi did great!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Another fun video. Kodi does a great job. It's awesome that you can do all that exercise with your RA, Karen. It must really keep your joints limber. Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> That's awesome! Got to love the leg bear hug for a treat! What height is Kodi jumping? That looks like 12's to me.


Yes, he measures just a touch over for 8", so he ends up being the smallest 12" dog in competition...running against all the Shelties!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> you have such amazing training facilities near you!!


This is the same place as the trial videos... All the agility equipment gets moved out for trials. It's a big space, so it is usually divided into two rings with the movable blue walls for every day use.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Another fun video. Kodi does a great job. It's awesome that you can do all that exercise with your RA, Karen. It must really keep your joints limber. Thanks for sharing again.


It depend on the day, Mary. And I could never keep up with a really fast dog like a BC or Aussie! But I figure it's use it or lose it... I'll keep moving until I can't.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Kodi and I had fun at agility practice tonight. It was a pretty challenging course, and I messed p a cross at one point, but even without my help he ran clean.


Kodi is amazing...he loves the fun of it all doesn't he?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kodi is amazing...he loves the fun of it all doesn't he?


He's a lot of fun to work with, Flynn!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> He's a lot of fun to work with, Flynn!


That is because you made it fun for both of you...you need to be teaching a beginning class at least...there is an art to making it fun ..


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, it was hard telling who was having more fun - You or Kodi!  It is fun seeing him in action. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

How in the world do you keep track of which obsticles to do in the right order? Do you have to memorize it? Does a dog ever "learn" an agility course so that he anticipates where to go?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> How in the world do you keep track of which obsticles to do in the right order? Do you have to memorize it? Does a dog ever "learn" an agility course so that he anticipates where to go?


The obstacles are numbered, and you get to walk the course a few times before you run it, so you've got a good idea where to go. This course was much harder than a typical novice course, and Kodi is still a novice dog in agility... We have 2 out of 3 legs toward our NADAC novice title. Up until recently, we've been concentrating on obedience and rally. so our instructor broke it down and had us first run the first half, then the second half, then finally put the whole thing together. This was when we put it together, so we had already tried it in pieces first.

They really CAN'T learn it ahead of time, because they don't get to see it until they run it. And you don't want them anticipating, because they can take the wrong obstacle if they do that.


----------

